# What Type of Tires do you have on your X-Trail?



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

What type of tires do you have on your X-Trail?

All seasons, summer specific, winter specific, knobby off roading, smooth tread car... etc??

I was thinking about this and wondering what other X-Trail'ers run on their Rigs. 

I'm not sure what comes standard on the Canadian X-Trail, however I know they are an all seasons type of tire that probably leans toward the car/sedan type of tire, rather than a more aggressive cross type of tire that would be good for light off road, yet not buzz incessively on the pavement.

So if you care too, please list the tires you have on your X-Trail, or what you have switched to and your typical driving conditions.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Tires again....*

This has been covered in many posts...

I did not like the choice of tire that was given with the X-TRAIL... BridgeStone or Dunlops... I decided to go back to the tire company I have always liked.... GoodYear.

When I purchased my X-Trail last august... I traded my tires for the new GoodYear Assurance TripleTreads.. and also purchased for winter the GoodYear UltraGrip Ice.

I actually purcashed at the same time a set of the GoodYear Assurance TripleTreads for my Altima (now deceased)....

I love the TripleTreads.. they stuck to the road in wet and dry and corner extremely well and I have pushed them... what impressed me the most was the lack of road noise as well..

In Winter the GUGI's (GoodYear UltraGrip Ice) have been outstanding! Since I have never purchased winter tires before.. I will never go back to All Seasons in winter... big difference and safety is my concern. They have handled all the extreme Montreal weather we have had including the -40 days...they stick well... they are a bit noisy but most winters are.

I would recommend them.. no question... I am glad that I purchased the GoodYears.


ViperZ said:


> What type of tires do you have on your X-Trail?
> 
> All seasons, summer specific, winter specific, knobby off roading, smooth tread car... etc??
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

All Mex X-Trails that I've seing:

Bridgestone's Dueler H/T 689
215/65r16
All Season

I'm not a huge fan of them, but their performance is ok even at a ~65cms floodage :thumbup:

__________________________________________________________________

I'll look for Goodyear's Tripledge later, thanks to Stephen Advise, unfortunatelly I've to look for them in a future trip to USA.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Only drove the stock Dunlop GrandTrek ST20 (?) for 100km least week before getting winter tires. Currently running Gislaved Nordfrost 3 tires on a second set of OEM steel rims. I never had the Dunlops in snow, but by the look of them, I didn't trust 'em. I did have the Gislaveds on snow this weekend, and they rock. I tried to get the X-Trail to slide or engage the ABS system, without success. To have pushed it harder would have been a little too scary for my wife.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Steven, no need to "Tires Again" me...  I did the search, I did the reading, I just wanted a fresh post topic about it. If you don't care to contribute then don't, However you did, so thanks 

Manugela, those sound a bit more like an off road tire with a slightely more aggresive tread?.

Chansen, I have read those Gislaved are great winter tires.

I was thinking of swapping out the tires to a slightly more aggressive off road tire, however didn't want to end up with a buzz saw...

For Winter tires, I'll probably get a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta Q's or those Gislaved.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Our driving conditions are primaraly city paved with trips to the farm on the weekend where the last 20km is grid gravel road. I would like to explore the grass hills and dirt fields around the farm area too.

I would like to move more to a Light truck tire provided it doesn't become too noisy.









Bridgestone Dueler H/T D684

Look like what I'm more after :T

Manugela, what don't you like about them, are they too loud?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

GoodYear Assurance Triple Tread

Highly rated tire


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Kumho Ecsta STX

Nicely rated light truck tire.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

My tire guy is a Nokian distributor, and they discourage use of the Hakka Q due to excessive wear. They strongly recommended the Gislaved as a longer-lasting Q-rated winter tire. Besides, I doubt you'll find a Hakka Q - they were replaced by the Hakka RSi, which may just be a better tire. Never drove it.

Volvo dealers have historically distributed Gislaved tires in Canada, but they are more widely available now. I drove them on an old 760 Turbo years ago, and I had Nokian Hakka 1's on my last car. I always trust the Scandahoovians when it comes to snow tires.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*No Problem*

Hey...nothing was meant by it...I should have put a  besides it...sigh...... ... .. .



ViperZ said:


> Steven, no need to "Tires Again" me...  I did the search, I did the reading, I just wanted a fresh post topic about it. If you don't care to contribute then don't, However you did, so thanks
> 
> Manugela, those sound a bit more like an off road tire with a slightely more aggresive tread?.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I bough Hak Q's last Winter 2003/2004, and they still look new, with lots of tread after 2 winter seasons.










With a longer wearing (harder) tire, you give up some ice control.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Hey...nothing was meant by it...I should have put a  besides it...sigh...... ... .. .


No Problems Steven  I didn't mean anything either.... I'm just a bit excited and with no new truck to play with, I'm just going a bit stir crazy :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Manugela, what don't you like about them, are they too loud?


They're quiet, but MY particular driving conditions are not so normal:

*We got Mild Speed Limits (unexpensive speed tickets & no records).
*I live in a really small town & nearest city is 75kms away.
*Road to that city is a hill, curvy road, 2 way road.
*It rains ~4months a year, sometimes a LOT.
*Rain season doesn't mean cold season, so, summer tires are not an option.

Because all of that, I rather prefer an H rated All Season tire, like the Falken Ziex-512 I got at my Sentra, but those aren't available in 215/65r16 size.

By the way, at flat dry highway, Xty behaves great at ~180km/h, even with the Duelers H/T 689 :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I bough Hak Q's last Winter 2003/2004, and they still look new, with lots of tread after 2 winter seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one mean winter tyre.

For you X'Trail guys, I think the highest performace tyre that is all season is the ContinentalPremierContact...this is IIRC the size you guys have. Obviously, for anyone where you get an assload of snow, I highly doubt an all season radial is gonna cut it so you need winter and summer tyres.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll say they still look new, they still have the little rubber thingies on it! Glad they're working for you.

What is the real name of those little rubber thingies on new tires?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually thats when they were new. Those rubber thingies have since worn off... LOL

I'm not sure what the proper name is other than "Flashing"


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga, it would seem you're looking more for a road tire like Steven has than the offroad light duty truck tire you currently have?

Thanks NickZac, they work very well on my BMW sedan, and turns it into a formidable Winter Weapon  

This is the Continental Contact you were refering to?










I was wanting a tire that is rated for Street and Offroad duty, more than one that was just Street. However if you guys have been having success off roading with regular street all seasons, thats good to know.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> manuelga, it would seem you're looking more for a road tire like Steven has than the offroad light duty truck tire you currently have?


Exactly, that's why I post earlier the plan to get a TripleTread set later.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuegla, got it. 

Do any of you guys do any off roading at all? If you do, do you think the performance of the street tires are adequte for the light stuff the X-Trail can get into?

I know I'm certainly going to explore the off road capabilities of our X-Trail around the farm and Lake areas in Northern Saskatchewan. We even have some sand hills around our river that we use to off road our 2WD trucks and Honda civics when we were teenagers. Then one of our friends bought a Jeep CJ5 short wheel based unit. 304 AMC with a 3 speed manual and warn locking hubs. We had so much fun with that in the river and on sandbars.

I know the X-Trail can't get into where the Jeep did, but I would like to play around where we did with the 2WD trucks again.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> manuelga, it would seem you're looking more for a road tire like Steven has than the offroad light duty truck tire you currently have?
> 
> Thanks NickZac, they work very well on my BMW sedan, and turns it into a formidable Winter Weapon
> 
> ...


Ahh...as far as offroading and all around performance, for your size, the Pirelli Scorpion seems to be the best rated. I have always liked the Yokohama Geolander line (which they may make a size for your car) and BF Goodrich All Terrain. I believe the all time offroading tyre is the BF Goodrich Mud Terrain.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got the OE Bridgestone Duelers. Didn't expect much of them, but they've been fine in the steady diet of ice, slush and snow we get in Ottawa. Winter's winding down, so I think I'll skip the snow/ice rubber for this year. I had Goodyear Wrangler RTS tires previously on a full-sized pickup and on a Suzuki 4x4 and thought they were a good compromise -- not bad in dirt, pretty quiet and smooth on pavement. The Duelers are about the same, surprisingly good, considering the Bridgestone Potenzas that came on my other car were about the worst tires I've ever had. I'll be doing some light offroading (or backroading) once fishing starts in the spring. I expect the tires and the X-Trail wiill be all I need.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Avery Slickride said:


> I'll be doing some light offroading (or backroading) once fishing starts in the spring. I expect the tires and the X-Trail will be all I need.


You'll be fine with those Duelers, I've drove trough dust & mud without any problem with my FWD Xty.

Duelers did a very good job at this road conditions.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

My truck had OE Toyo Open Country A/T tires in 215/70R15 diameter. Right now you guys know what I'm running :hal:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Aussie Friends can answer much specifically, by the way, Jalal is the indicated.



ViperZ said:


> manuegla, got it.
> 
> Do any of you guys do any off roading at all? If you do, do you think the performance of the street tires are adequte for the light stuff the X-Trail can get into?
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery, I hope our truck comes with the Duelers as it would suit our use for the first while.

Terranismo, I'll have to go back and have a look at your tires. I remember them being pretty knobby.

manuelga, I was thinking the Aussi crowd would have some great recommendations as well. Those guys are serious hard core off road junkies


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I got the stock Duelers and I'm nicely surprised.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Avery, I hope our truck comes with the Duelers as it would suit our use for the first while.
> 
> Terranismo, I'll have to go back and have a look at your tires. I remember them being pretty knobby.
> 
> manuelga, I was thinking the Aussi crowd would have some great recommendations as well. Those guys are serious hard core off road junkies


Yeah they are pretty knobby and are a hard compound tire so they slide a little under hard cornering. I still go offroading with them though. I live up in the mountains to a have a lot of red mud trails around my house. If I get stuck I'll just go and get either of my other two Nissans to pull me out


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't wait to see what I get....

I would like to upgrade to 17" wheels with summer off road tires, and use the 16" factory alloys for winter tires.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I can't wait to see what I get....
> 
> I would like to upgrade to 17" wheels with summer off road tires, and use the 16" factory alloys for winter tires.


I'm not sure if you want to do that. Try how stiff the suspension is first and then think if you want to make it even stiffer with lower tire sidewalls.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Mike, thanks for the pro/con comment. I don't think the harshness will be too bothersome to me. I run 235/40/17 summer tires on my sedan. The side wall on those are about 2.5" or less 

The X-Trail will be plenty cushy compared to the sedan. What concerns me more is the loss of acceleration due to the heavier wheels from a 16" to 17" :loser:


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all,

My X-Trail came with the 215/65-16 Dunlop GrandTrek ST-20s, but I'm currently running a set of BF Goodrich Winter Slaloms of the same size on steel rims. These weren't my first choice (tight budget) but they're doing an adequate job of keeping me moving through this winter in Ontario.

From the look of the tires, I strongly suspect they're a major improvement over the stock ones. But I put them on at the first sign of snow, so there was no real comparison done.

The thing that bugs me about the stock GrandTreks is the narrow tread area relative to the overall width of the tire. This is probably fine for fuel economy and road noise, but not great for dry grip and handling, or flotation on soft surfaces. I've only got a month of wear on them (and a set of winter tires) so it'll probably be a few years before I'm shopping for alternatives. Hopefully the market will have more on/off-road selection at that time.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good point, I have looked around the net and it would seem the markets shoul ddrive a special Cross Road type of tire. One that is made for quiet road performance, yet provide good off roadabilty too. 

I realize it would be a compromise compared to a specific tire designed just for one or the other applications, however life is full of compromises.

Maybe in a few months new crops will spring up?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Storm*

Well..

We got snowed today.... and of course I had to go out in it.. travelling from Montreal to Valleyfield... sigh...had to strip my Altima at the repair shop.... anyways....

The handling was fantastic and a great test of the VDC system and AWD. The damn slip light kept coming on and off ...on and off... the roads in Quebec during storms are lousy... overpaid Blue Collar workers that do nothing but get paid to do no work.. sigh... BUT the GoodYear Ultragrip Ice Tires stuck... with the help of the VDC... my wife was in front of me with her rented Corolla slipping and sliding away... it was not funny.

Stephen


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's a new product from Toyo. Prices for X-T tire size are not available yet.
http://www.toyocanada.com/products/OpenCountryHTFR.html


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

NIce to hear the XT was working well for your hard earned dollars Stephen :thumbup: 

Notaire, thanks for the link. I may have to keep a watch on those..


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Viper, I think the Bridgestone Duelers and some other light-truck tires (Wrangler RTS etc.) are attempts to create the compromise on/offroad tire you're thinking of. Some are more successful than others, but on the whole most are pretty good attempts at a difficult assignment.
And Ecrase2500, don't be disrespectful of your Winter Slaloms. In tests, they're among the best ice/snow tires, as good or better than some of those high-priced, unspellable tires handmade by trolls and elves in Scandinavian caves.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery Slickride, from what I have been reading the Duelers are a very capable off road tire.

I don't think he was being disrespectful about the ice slaloms, on the flip side don't be diss'en the little elves and troll of Scandinavia. :thumbdwn: They make great tires :thumbup: 

The Slaloms are good winter tires, but not rated as high as the Haks or the Nords  Regardless they seem to be doing the job for Ecrase2500


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> ...Ecrase2500, don't be disrespectful of your Winter Slaloms. In tests, they're among the best ice/snow tires, as good or better than some of those high-priced, unspellable tires handmade by trolls and elves in Scandinavian caves.


Fair enough. It's good to hear they've gotten some positive reviews. I really have no point of comparison, since these are my first real winter tires. That being said, I had heard good things about those bad-ass Scandinavian cave-tires.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ecrase2500 said:


> Fair enough. It's good to hear they've gotten some positive reviews. I really have no point of comparison, since these are my first real winter tires. That being said, I had heard good things about those bad-ass Scandinavian cave-tires.












Good one!

It's probably a safe bet any winter specific tire will be better than most All seasons tires.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*I missed it...sorry*

Sorry Guys, I missed this thread, was too busy looking at the accessories dream list which Stephen has provided  I wasn't ignoring you at all.

OK, off-road junkies you say we are...well, that is somewhat true, althought it doesn't apply to myself who prefers a good beach/sand drive instead of getting my beloved exy smashed and scratched off-road, but there are many aussie xtrailers who would love to test their exy's to the xtreme limit and I do mean "X-TREME" with tyres in the air and all that stuff. "these type of guys will get away buying 3 new tyres instead of 4, as the would only need 3 during their adventures" :crazy: just kidding

Anyway, back on the topic and I can tell you that the standard Toyo's that came with my exy where very adequate for moderate off-road use and were excellent on the sand.

I have had no problems with these tyres at all and I've done 40,000kms on them so far and they're only half used.

The only complaint I have about them, is they're no so good in slippery conditions (i.e. heavy rain) and if in 2wd mode, the front wheels spin like hell when taking off from the lights, that's where the AUTO mode fixes the problem.



ViperZ said:


> Avery, I hope our truck comes with the Duelers as it would suit our use for the first while.
> 
> Terranismo, I'll have to go back and have a look at your tires. I remember them being pretty knobby.
> 
> manuelga, I was thinking the Aussi crowd would have some great recommendations as well. Those guys are serious hard core off road junkies


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

All I can say is, I swapped out my stock tires less than three days after owning the X. They made the car very skitterish even on dry pavement, and slid like mad when cornering.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

DOH, looks like all the X-Trails at the lot are sporting Dunlop Grantrecks...

Aussitrail, I would love to test the limits of our X-T as well, however my wife would never forgive me if I wrecked what is primally her vechicle :thumbdwn: 

I sure am impressed with the trails you Austrailians have for off roading, and then there is the beach drives too. I'll have to look around Saskatchewan, I'm sure we'll have some good trails as well.

BTW I love this picture :thumbup: 











Terranismo, by the list of mods on your truck, it would seem you started swapping anything you could from day 1 :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> DOH, looks like all the X-Trails at the lot are sporting Dunlop Grantrecks...
> 
> Aussitrail, I would love to test the limits of our X-T as well, however my wife would never forgive me if I wrecked what is primally her vechicle :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


Yes, there are plenty of off-road treks around here and the beach drives are awesome. In fact we're going as a group of about 6 xtrails, 1 CR-V and I think a Land Cruiser on another beach safari on the 19th of this month and staying overnight for camping, so that should be fun.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Car Camping, Great Fun :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Terranismo, by the list of mods on your truck, it would seem you started swapping anything you could from day 1 :thumbup:


Worst part is, I rarely use it at all. It's going to be two years old in October and it only has 15K kilometers :fluffy:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Worst part is, I rarely use it at all. It's going to be two years old in October and it only has 15K kilometers :fluffy:


That is really low milage Terranismo :thumbup: 

What are your tires actual dimensions with the 17" rims?

Using the stock sizing of 215/65/16 = a diameter of 685.8 mm

I'm planning 17" rims:

225/55/17 tire, produces a daimeter of 679.19 mm. Thats 0.97% to the stock diameter.

255/50/17 is at 686.56 mm. Thats 0.12% to factory diameter. However 255 may be wider than I liked 

I have not looked at the 18" rims, for I think the performance hit on acceleration will be too big with the heavier wheels.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Viper you just cought me off guard, I'll have to go looking for a tape measure tomorrow


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Viper you just cought me off guard, I'll have to go looking for a tape measure tomorrow


No probs Terranismo. Just read what ever the size is stamped on the side wall of the tire 

Doing more calculations a 235/55/17 seems the best fit to stock diameter. Unfortunately the tire selection at that size is limited more to high performance sedan use.

255/50/17 has much more SUV and light truck tires in that size range.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tyre Size Calculator*

Hi Viper,

Just in case you haven't come across this tool, it's an excellent tyre size calculator that would give the most accurate results from changing tyres from one size to the other:

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp?action=submit




ViperZ said:


> No probs Terranismo. Just read what ever the size is stamped on the side wall of the tire
> 
> Doing more calculations a 235/55/17 seems the best fit to stock diameter. Unfortunately the tire selection at that size is limited more to high performance sedan use.
> 
> 255/50/17 has much more SUV and light truck tires in that size range.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> No probs Terranismo. Just read what ever the size is stamped on the side wall of the tire
> 
> Doing more calculations a 235/55/17 seems the best fit to stock diameter. Unfortunately the tire selection at that size is limited more to high performance sedan use.
> 
> 255/50/17 has much more SUV and light truck tires in that size range.


Oh ok, I though you wanted exact measurements. My tires are 255/50R17 Yokohama AVS ST.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo, Thanks!

Now, would you know what your rim width is?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Viper,
> 
> Just in case you haven't come across this tool, it's an excellent tyre size calculator that would give the most accurate results from changing tyres from one size to the other:
> 
> http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp?action=submit


Thanks Aussie, I have used that tool and its a good one. I have an Excel Spread sheet made that I mostly use to calculate tire sizes as well.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Thanks Aussie, I have used that tool and its a good one. I have an Excel Spread sheet made that I mostly use to calculate tire sizes as well.


Ohhh God, I suppose I was the only one... I got a formula loaded at my palm's Financial Calculator. Just in case I needed "on the road" hehehehehe


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Ohhh God, I suppose I was the only one... I got a formula loaded at my palm's Financial Calculator. Just in case I needed "on the road" hehehehehe


Heh, heh :thumbup: Now thats one step ahead of me, but I'll upload mine in to the palm now too, seeing as you have  










Here is a screen shot of the Spread Sheet. You input the Green areas and the Red is the computed.

I used this for many years now, for many sets of wheels and tires.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Changing your tyres from one size to the other every couple of Km's while you drive, are you?  LOL

Or do you have set for morning (work) and another for a night out? LOL 



manuelga said:


> Ohhh God, I suppose I was the only one... I got a formula loaded at my palm's Financial Calculator. Just in case I needed "on the road" hehehehehe


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Changing your tyres from one size to the other every couple of Km's while you drive, are you?  LOL
> 
> Or do you have set for morning (work) and another for a night out? LOL


You never know, tires can be like shoes :loser:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

When I changed my B14 13" tires to 15" rims, I were looking for a good not so expensive option, so having the formula at hand will be very usefull.

I wish I could change tire/rims more often


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I was just kidding with you guys, I know exactly what you mean. I also sometime cruise around the tyre shops and see a nice set of rims and tyres and wish I had the tyre size calculator handy to see if they would fit or not (just to dream about them "correctly")  No use dreaming about a set of rims and tyres that wont fit 

And yes, I do dream about xtrails, rims and accessories, so you can tell I have a very happy life-style  Nothing else better to dream about at the moment.



manuelga said:


> When I changed my B14 13" tires to 15" rims, I were looking for a good not so expensive option, so having the formula at hand will be very usefull.
> 
> I wish I could change tire/rims more often


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I know you were kidding Jalal  

The :loser: icon was for me... We still have not got our truck, yet I'm still planning all the major upgrades. Thats pretty loser like


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I know you were kidding Jalal
> 
> We still have not got our truck, yet I'm still planning all the major upgrades. Thats pretty loser like


No mate, that's a sign of an early xtrail addiction LOL  What was the earlier term used "Xtrailholic?"


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> No mate, that's a sign of an early xtrail addiction LOL  What was the earlier term used "Xtrailholic?"


Must be is... I have been obsessed with it since we signed the papers, I thought it was just the anticipation of the wait.. 

It better be here this week


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> No mate, that's a sign of an early xtrail addiction LOL  What was the earlier term used "Xtrailholic?"


I'm Manuel & I'm an Xtrailholic :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Here you go, there is 3 of us now :thumbup: I think Nissan Japan should think about establishing a detox centre for "xtrailholics" like us 



manuelga said:


> I'm Manuel & I'm an Xtrailholic :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you imagine?? :loser: I don't even have mine yet, yet I'm following the same narrow path you 2 are on already   :crazy:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*More Xtrailholics*

I know there are others that confess his/hers adicction.

What concerns me, are "inside-the-closet-nissanholics"


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Question*

Hi Terranismo,

Today on the way back, I stopped by a tyre and wheel place and spotted my dream rims 

They're 17"x7 XHP Chrome ones...Yummmm :thumbup: 

Have a look at them HERE

Anyway, the sales guy done the calculation on the replacement tyres from my stock 15" Toyo's (because I didn't my tyre calculator at hand like Viper and Manuel) and he recommended the 255/50/17 for the above rims.

The tyre he recommended to me was a Falken Here it is The one on the left.

My question: Do you feel the ride to be a bit more bumpy on such a low-profile tyres compared to the 15"? I do a lot of city driving and the roads over here are not that great, so will I feel driving over the cracks much more on these tyres than the current 15" ones?

I just fallen in love with above rims and would love to get them on.

They even offerred to buy my existing rims and tyres as trade-in.

The above package will cost me $2000 AUS (including the trade-in)

Appreciate your advice.



Terranismo said:


> Oh ok, I though you wanted exact measurements. My tires are 255/50R17 Yokohama AVS ST.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't speak for Terranismo, but I do know when I swap out my sedan's winter tires/rims (205/60/15) to my summer tires/rims (235/40/17) that the ride does firm up. It's not like it's harsh, rather there is more road feel due to the lower profile tires. Overall steering response and feed back is much improved.

Given that the 255/50/17 tires are not really ultra low profile, and are actually still rather tall, I think the ride will still be very acceptable. I say that based on what I run on my sports sedan and our very rough Canadian roads, which are pot hole riddled and heaved due to the temperature changes.

I would say defininitely you will notice it to be firmer, however that may not be a bad thing as firmer can be considered more road feel & feedback. I suppose weither its good or bad is more personal preference and expectations.  

Here is a shot of my summer tires & rims.










235/40/17 I always look forward to getting them on. They are definitely firmer, never harsh but not as plush as my 15's  Note, I also have a sport suspension (springs/shocks) installed which firm up the ride much more than a stock X-Trail's


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, those tires look very ideal, I may look for them up here. The rims are interesting, a bit too much "bling" for me, however, as long as you like them  

I would be warry of any snap on accessory such as that lugnut cover. Those items can pop off and be lost during off road activites. Also a 7" wide rim is a bit on the narrow side for a 255 tire. It will tend to pull the side walls in creating a rounder tread surface. It works, but is not Idea. A 255 tire is better placed on a 8" wide rim.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, did your rim dealer happen to mention what the stock and recommended wheel offsets were? 

Could you ask him next time you're there picking up those spanky new wheels and tires? :thumbup: 

Thanks!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the response Viper,

The only thing am worried about in terms of harsh ride is getting more inside noise from the dash and other parts of the xtrail while driving. It is bad now and I don't want to make it worse.

Also, am not sure I'll be able to venture off-road in the low profile 17" rims as comfortably as I do now with the 15", just because there is more rubber.

Sorry, I didn't ask the tyre place about the offset, he did say that he fitted this particular type of rims to xtrails before and they share the same offset.

He also recommended these tyres for this 7" wide rim.

It could be while before I go back there, as I'm not planning on getting them now. I'll have to save-up some more before I can do the upgrade 

In terms of too much "bling", it would match the rest of the "bling" I currently have on my exy 



ViperZ said:


> Jalal, did your rim dealer happen to mention what the stock and recommended wheel offsets were?
> 
> Could you ask him next time you're there picking up those spanky new wheels and tires? :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Jalal, Bling is not a bad, thing, and if you have it going on, then I can see it looking good for you then  

Understood on the dash noise. Man, that would be a drag for sure. I also agree with you on the off road thing, definitely there would be less rubber bounce/jounce with the lower profile tires, thus less rim protection.

I would guess he recommended it because in the 17" size, it's only available in the 7" width. Ovcourse the 255 on a 7" rim can be done, but it is on the small size for a 255 tire, he knows that too. Example, that picture of my rim/tire above is a 235 tire on a 7.5" rim. The tire side wall is straight reletive to the rim face. Now make the tire almost 1" wider (255) and reduce the rim by 1/2" (7" rim). The tire side wall will angle inward because of the narrower rim. Not a big deal, but it doesn't look right in my mind. I suppose the one good thing is it will protect the rim somewhat more, however.....


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

These are the wheels I have been scoping out for our X-Trail.










OZ Hydras in a 17x8 

I think the plan is to drive on the stockers until next winter, then mount Winter specific tires on the stock 16" rims. Then purchase summer mags during that time. It gives us a while to see what else comes out. Plus it fun to dream of upgrades right?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Wooow.

& by the way... ViperZ, I've seing your car profile, Great, please pics.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Wooow.
> 
> & by the way... ViperZ, I've seing your car profile, Great, please pics.


Thanks Manuelga... Here are some shots over the last 2 years.









Engine is basically stock with a Dinan Chip and K&N filter









I have the Euro Elipsoid Head lights with HID Bi-Xenons (DIY)









Here is a shot before the clear tail lights, Euro M3 Mirrors & M side moulding









Here is a shot in the rain this summer. I have added a Carbon fiber lip spoiler to the trunk

It's a 1992 325i that I have pretty much owned since new. It now has 120K km on it.

Basic Features:
-2.5 liter 6cyl
-5 speed manual
-Cold weather Package (Heated seats, mirrors, washers, key)
-Black Leather
-Sun Roof
-6 disk CD Changer with Precision Power Amp
-Dinan Performance Chip with speed limiter removed
-K&N Air Filter
-Dinan Sport Springs
-Bilstein Sport Shocks
-17" x 7.5 BMW Round Spoke Wheels
-235/40/17 WR Pirelli P-Zero Neros
-Brembo Rotors
-Euro Elipsoids with HID Bi-Xenons
-Clear Corners & Tail
-Carbon Fiber Lip Spoiler
-Euro M3 Mirrors
-Euro MSport International body moulding


If you were wanting pictures of the X-trail LE, you'll have to wait until tomorrow..


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> If you were wanting pictures of the X-trail LE, you'll have to wait until tomorrow..


Great Bimmer pics, It's impressive that a 92 car looks that way.

Now, prepare for the "Weekend X-Trail pic Session" :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Manuelga!

Whoo, Hoo! Our X-Trail came with Bridgestone Duelers

Here are some quick snaps of it...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Gorgeous X-Trail, it looks great at that snowy landscape, one of their best places por an XTy, let the mods, begin.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Manuelga, it turned colder today -13c with some light snow, I'm looking forward to testing out the VDC.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

What happened?? How was the test??


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello Manuelga,

Well because the truck is barely broken in 180 km on it, I was not able to fully test it as hard as I did the Honda CRV. I did accelerate around a few corners, enough to induce the back end to start to swing out, only to have the VDC pull it back in line. I also took a few corners faster than I should have to induce understeer (plowing), only to have the VDC brake the car accordingly to enable making the corner. It seems to work OK given the limited testing I was able to perform. Unfortunately the snow did not stay around long enough, and probably will not stay around until the truck is properly broken in. 

I did notice when in 2 wheel drive and driving down an ice rutted alleyway, the VDC did kick in to try and keep the tuck from slidinig in and out or being directed by the ruts. It did a pretty good job. I then drove down the same path again but in 4WD, and it was much more controlled.

Of interesting note: I noticed in the X-trails manual, that they indicated if engine parts such as mufflers are not standard equipment or extremely deteriorated, the VDC control indicator light and slip indicator light may come on. Same for suspension components. It would seem like the system is expecting a certain controlled response from the engine, and a free flowing muffler may throw it off... (just speculating).


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh, I also wanted to say, this truck sofar is an absolute pleasure to tool around in :thumbup: 

It's comfortable, relatively quiet and smooth with just a hint of firmness on rough patches of roads or quick dips in the road.

I really am enjoying the center mounted gauges more that I thought I would. It took no time at all to adapt, and I find I really like them where they are :thumbup: Which is surprizing for I can be such a traditionalist when it comes to things like this.

I absolutely love the size and feel of the leather wrapped steering wheel and how the truck responds to my steering input. The signal lever could not be better placed, IMHO. It just seems to fall in hand as if just thinking about signaling, makes it so, with little effort.

The amount of glass on the truck, especially with the pana-roof is fantastic and really gives the unit an open air feel. I can't wait until summer when I can drive with all the windows and roof open.

I was surprized that the windshield did not have the typical blue tinted border on top, as to why I'm at a loss. The Sunvisors are huge though  

So far it has been totally pleasurable and I have no regrets thus far. Plus you don't see a lot of them around town just yet (not like the CRV's) however I suspect that will soon change.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*16" Tyres upgrade*

OK Guys,

Now that I have upgraded to larger 16" OEM rims, I'm shopping around for new tyres.

Anyway the standard tyres that come with xtrail which have the 16" rims here is Bridgestone D689's (215/65/16).

I was thinking of going to a wider tyre and my search has resulted in me leaning towards the following tyres and size.

Pirelli Scorpion STR (rated at 70% on road and 30% off road) and the size I have picked is *235/60/16* This would ensure the speedo is not affected by at the same time gives it a better look with the wider tyres than Bridgestone's. They're also very quite on the highway, unlike other AT tyres and with 30% rating off-raod, I think they'lll do the job just fine.

My 2nd option was to pick-up a bit more agressive tyre in the same size (235/60/16) in Bridgestone D694 and this one is rated at (50% on road and 50% off road) this tyre will be a bit noisy to drive on the highway and will produce a humming sound.

So, my question is:

Has anybody thought or done the upgrade to a wider tyre like the one I'm after? and if yes, do you guys think it's a good choice of tyre and size?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have not yet, but will be paying very close attention to what your discoveries are


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Am sure you will Viper  Why do I have to be the 1st to do it?!? I wish someone could just show me a pic with the wider tyres (the size I mentioned) fitted, so I can just run to shop and get them OR forget about them LOL

Viper, you rims need agressive looking tyres, so please start looking  LOL just kidding.




ViperZ said:


> I have not yet, but will be paying very close attention to what your discoveries are


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Tires*

As a note of interest I switched back from my winter wheels to my summer wheels a couple of weeks ago and I can say I have had it with these Dunlop's. I can't stand them: VERY slippery on wet roads.

Anyway I went back to the dealer and explained they only had about 2000 km on them: They took them back gave me some $ for them and I purchased the Goodyear Assurance Tripletread in 215/65/16.

Those are the same tires that Stephen selected and they are great! (they have an excellent rating on TireRack.com as well...)

I feel much better now!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

I've read some bad reports about the Dunlop's too.

So, you didn't want to go with a bit wider tyre? The rolling diameter is nearly the same between the 235 and 215, the section width is wider.

It's better on sand for my type of driving 



ValBoo said:


> As a note of interest I switched back from my winter wheels to my summer wheels a couple of weeks ago and I can say I have had it with these Dunlop's. I can't stand them: VERY slippery on wet roads.
> 
> Anyway I went back to the dealer and explained they only had about 2000 km on them: They took them back gave me some $ for them and I purchased the Goodyear Assurance Tripletread in 215/65/16.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Am sure you will Viper  Why do I have to be the 1st to do it?!? I wish someone could just show me a pic with the wider tyres (the size I mentioned) fitted, so I can just run to shop and get them OR forget about them LOL
> 
> Viper, you rims need agressive looking tyres, so please start looking  LOL just kidding.


HA, Ha, that was good  I do need new aggressive tires don't I?  I was actually going to get 17" rims and tires, but now I may just stick with the 16" rims. I would still like to get New rims and move the 4 seasons to them, and then get Winter specific tires mounted on the factory rims.. We'll see as I will just drive on the 4 seasons until winter, then put winter tires on the 16" rims. That will give me until next spring to decide. Unless of course something just happens to pop up :thumbup:


----------

